

Web Startups with a subscription based business model - psaccounts

Are there any founders here who are building Web Startups with a business model to sell subscriptions (or at least a free+premium model and not an advertising driven business model)?<p>* How difficult was is to acquire paying customers?
* What type of customers are these -- individuals or small
  organizations?
* What kind of objections did you typically face before
  they signed the check?
* And for the benefit of the startup community, can you
  describe how you acquired these customers (i.e., personal
  contacts, cold calling, selling at relevant trade shows, etc?).
======
sebg
I found a web startup here on HN that is based on a subscription model ::
<https://www.timesvr.com/> . They were using PayPal subscription services when
I joined and left.

I am interested in these questions as well as security and data retention
issues.

------
lbrandy
Here's another question:

How do you handle billing?

------
ddemchuk
I'm interested in all of those questions because I have two ideas for apps
that are in the same market but one targets consumers and the other targets
professionals...

